# סדרות/סרטים ישראלים עם תרגום באנגלית



## DEATHRUCTION (22/7/12)

סדרות/סרטים ישראלים עם תרגום באנגלית 
אהלן,

יש לי חבר פה במעונות שרוצה ללמוד עברית ואולי לעשות עליה (נשמרות עם מאזן של אפס- אני אעבור לפה והוא בתמורה יעלה לישראל )

בכל אופן הוא רוצה להתחיל ללמוד עברית וחשב שהדרך הטובה ביותר עבורו זה בלראות סרטים ישראלים עם כתוביות באנגלית.

אתם יודעים איפה אפשר לראות דברים כאלה?

אפליקציות לאיפון גם הולך...


----------



## mavor (22/7/12)

netflix 
hulu
amazon prime


----------



## mavor (24/7/12)

http://www.hulu.com/watch/379152


----------



## ברק301 (23/7/12)

ראית פעם סרט ישראלי ??? 
אני ראיתי את רוב הסרטים הישראלים מכל התקופות
אני כמובן ישראלי
ואני לא מצליח להבין את כל מה שנאמר על המסך
חלק כי אלו דמויות מוזרות \ מצחיקות וחלק כי מדברים מהר
ללמוד מסרטים ישראלים עברית זה קשה ולא נח
אם כבר, לנסות לראות טלויזיה ישראלית, למשל קרינות חדשות עם תרגום, זה כבר יותר טוב
אבל הכי טוב,
זה אתה
פשוט תדבר איתו עברית
להתחיל מקטן, כל משפט להגיד בעברית ואנגלית, ולהסביר מילה מילה
קשה מאד להתחיל ללמוד עברית
ואת זה אני אומר מניסיון שכבר כמה וכמה פעמים ניסיתי לעזור לעולים אמריקאים ואנגלים ללמוד עברית
צריך להתחיל לאט לאט
אי אפשר ללמוד ממשפט שלם, כי עברית ואנגלית הם שפות הפוכות ושונות


----------

